# Pontoon motor question?



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have a pontoon boat and your under 16 can you have a little trolling motor on the back or do you have to wait till you can drive?

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This may help you.
http://www.boat-ed.com/ut/course/p4-3_whomayoperate.htm


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Do you know if your parents are on shore but you can still talk to them is that direct supervision. If not here we go 1 year and a few months till I can go out on the boat.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You will get these answers when you take the course.
You will want to take it either way.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

k Thanks


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

You also have to register your pontoon as a boat if you put a motor on it. 
It cost me $35.00 this last year to register my 9 foot Dave Scaden pontoon.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Seems ridiculous considering an electric trolling motor but no one said lawmakers have any common sense.


----------

